# [SOLVED] SSH connection hangs on rekeying

## mvlabat

Hope I've posted my question to the right place.

I try to clone my drupal.org repository. Typing

```
git clone --branch master mvlabat@git.drupal.org:project/userpoints_votingapi.git
```

just hangs. After accepting my password there is no output anymore, so the only way is to press "CTRL+C"

If I try to use

```
git clone --branch master git://git.drupal.org:project/userpoints_votingapi.git
```

I receive

```
fatal: Unable to look up git.drupal.org (port project) (Servname not supported for ai_socktype)
```

I've checked my /etc/services so there are

```
ntp             123/tcp                         # Network Time Protocol

ntp             123/udp
```

in the file.

Why cloning from the repository still doesn't work?

Thank youLast edited by mvlabat on Mon Dec 01, 2014 2:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## quilosaq

Hi!

Verify you are typing right password.

----------

## mvlabat

Yes, I'm sure that the password is right. If I type a wrong password, it tells me about that. For example, I can clone my repository using Windows Git Bash with no problem. So there is something wrong with my Git or Gentoo configuration.

----------

## quilosaq

Try that:

```
git clone --branch master http://git.drupal.org/project/userpoints_votingapi.git
```

EDIT:

or

```
git clone --branch master git://git.drupal.org/project/userpoints_votingapi.git
```

Last edited by quilosaq on Fri Nov 28, 2014 12:04 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ant P.

Do you use ControlPersist in your ssh config at all? Sometimes that gets stuck, causing this kind of problem.

Your error message for the second command is because you're using a colon instead of a slash.

----------

## mvlabat

Thank you! Using git:// with slash but not colon helped to clone the repository.

But what's wrong with the first command? How to actually know if I use ControlPersist? I didn't find my config file in either /home/mvlabat/.ssh/ directory or /root/.ssh/ . It seems to me that it doesn't even exists.

----------

## mvlabat

After using "ssh -vvvT" command:

 *Quote:*   

> ssh -vvvT mvlabat@git.drupal.org
> 
> OpenSSH_6.6, OpenSSL 1.0.1j 15 Oct 2014
> 
> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
> ...

 

Here it hangs, on the last output string.

----------

## mvlabat

Edited topic title. Up.

----------

## mvlabat

Solved with the solution in this article comment.

https://www.drupal.org/node/2110773#comment-8724705

----------

